# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  वज़न बढ़ाने के लिए पुरूष ले सकते हैं ये आहार

## Krishna

रोज मर्रा की जिन्दगी में देखा गया है कि पुरूषों की डायट अच्छी होती है, लेकिन कुछ पुरूष ऐसे हैं जिन्हें भूख अधिक लगती है, वे भोजन भी करते हैं लेकिन फिर भी अपना वजन बढ़ाने में असमर्थ होते हैं। 

महिलाओं की ही तरह पुरूषों का भी एक ऐसा वर्ग है जो अपने दुबलेपन से परेशान होता है।

ऐसे लोगों को समझ नहीं आता कि वे वजन कैसे बढ़ाएं, क्या कुछ फंडे अपनाएं। 

आपको बता दें जैसे महिलाओं के वजन बढ़ाने के लिए एक खास डायट प्लान तैयार किया जाता है ठीक वैसे ही पुरूष भी अपना वजन बढ़ाने के लिए वजन बढ़ाने वाले प्रोटीन ले सकते हैं। जिन पुरूषों को वजन बढ़ाने की आवश्यकता होती है, उन्हें अपने डायट प्लान पर खास ध्यान देना चाहिए। आइए जानें पुरूषों के लिए वजन बढ़ाने वाले आहार।

----------


## Krishna

*वज़न बढ़ाने वाले आहार*


पुरूषों को वज़न बढ़ाने के लिए सबसे पहले चाहिए कि वे दिन में तीन बार भोजन लें और भोजन करने से पहले और भोजन के बाद वर्कआउट करना ना भूलें।


खाद्य और पेय पदार्थों के जरिए आने भोजन में कैलोरी की मात्रा बढ़ा दें।

शारीरिक ऊर्जा पाने के लिए या अधिक एनर्जी पाने के लिए आपको अपने भोजन में कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स की मात्रा बढ़ा देनी चाहिए। इसके तहत आप अनाज,चावल, पास्तां, फल और सब्जियों का सेवन कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

अपने भोजन में से फैटी खाद्य पदार्थों को निकालकर उनके बजाय प्रोटीन से भरपूर खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करें।


स्वस्थ  खान पान लेने से आप आसानी से अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं।


सब्जियां, फल, सेम, ब्राउन चावल, गेहूं/अनाज जैसे पोषक तत्व युक्त खाद्य वजन बढ़ाने में लाभकारी हैं।

----------


## Krishna

कैसा हो आपका खानपान  ??


2 पीस ब्राउन ब्रेड मक्खन के साथ, 3 अंडों का ऑमलेट, पनीर के पीस और सब्जियां। सलाद, जूस, सूप को भी शामिल कर सकते हैं।
आप नॉनवेज खाएंगे तो आपको वजन बढ़ाने में ज्यादा आसानी होगी।


गेहूं आधारित अनाज, गेहूं के बिस्कुट और चपाती, दालें, फलियां, बाजरा की रोटी, ब्राउन चावल।

----------


## Krishna

1 चम्मच मक्खन के साथ शाकाहारी और मांसाहारी सूप।
सूखे मेवे, चावल, फलों का कस्टर्ड, शहद, गुड़ सूखे गाजर, सलाद। एंटीऑक्सिडेंट से भरपूर अखरोट, बादाम, अंजीर सहित अन्य मेवा।
पनीर सैंडविच के साथ शाकाहारी पुलाव, बिरयानी और भरवां परांठे।
वजन बढ़ाने के लिए तले हुए पापड़, अचार, कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स, चिप्स जंक फूड इसी तरह की अन्य चीजों से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

आप अगर वजन बढ़ाने के लिए आहार ले रहे हैं तो आपको अपने वजन बढ़ने का रिकॉर्ड रखना भी जरूरी है। आप ऐसे में महीने में दो बार अपने वजन को चेक करें।


उचित कैलोरी, प्रोटीन और काबोहाइड्रेट्स के अलावा आपको उचित व्यायाम भी जरूरी है। आप स्वस्थ भोजन की दिनचर्या का पालन करें और हेल्दी वे में अपना वजन बढ़ाएं।

----------

